# Converting UK drivers licence to SA



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

Hello

Is there a cost involved with converting a UK drivers licence to a SA one?

Also do I need to go to Dorp Street (in Cape Town) to do this? I have all my required docs together.

Any advice appreciated!

Thanks

Claire


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You cannot convert a driver's license. It is either valid to use in a different country, or you must apply and earn the driver's license of that country. Sometimes this is easier because you already have a license from another country.

As written elsewhere on this forum:
1. One can apply for a South African driver’s license whilst on a temporary residency permit, but you would have to redo your driver’s test.
2. Otherwise you can drive on your foreign license whilst you are on your temporary license.
3. Lastly, if you have received PR, then within one year you should do a South African driver's license test and use an SA driver's license.


----------

